# BMI



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya, 

Does anyone know if there is a bmi limit we're just starting on the adoption route and found out my bmi is 41 so just a little concerned it may go against us. I'm starting a gp practice run diet this week so hoping to being it down but starting to stress a little now as the sw is visiting us in 2 weeks. 

Thanks for you help
Emma.


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Hiya

I am by no means an expert as I am new and just at the beginning of my adoption journey, what I can tell you is what the social worker said to me when she came for my initial visit.  My BMI was horrendous at 46!!! I have lost 4.5 stones last year with the before and after photos to show anyone that is interested and is now 36!! Still not good at all, but she did say that by showing I had lost weight, was taking regular exercise and was showing I was trying to adopt a healthier lifestyle that this would show the panel I was serious.  The only issue would be if the medical advisor thought that by being so overweight still, would cause me problems in the future (particularly while the child was young).  Hope that helps but ask your sw she will be in the know about how your LA or VA feels about it.
best of luck


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thankyou so much funnychic that has really helped so hopefully with starting the diet and I'm joining the gym that's will be a good thing. 

Congratulations on the weight loss that is amazing you should be very proud of yourself. 

Hopefully I'd have lost a good amount before we go to panel like you where only just staring out do still have a long way to go. 

Good luck with your journey hun cxx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

Emma

i had the same worry and it did come up at panel but it was more were you aware of it and are you doing something about it - which you clearly are - fear not they just need to make sure you are going to be around till LOs grow
you can show you are addressing your BMI they were happy with this with me - unfortunately all the weight i lost i put on after approval comforting eating with the stress of matching

need to do something about it again now


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure if depends on your agency. My la paperwork mentioned bmi and stated issues if over 40. Not sure what they would do about it but was mentioned on paperwork. I have gained weight after failed ivf and m/c and currently trying to get back below 30. I am at 35 at minute.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info julesf and oliver222 I've spoken to a friend who's adopted through the same la and she has settled my fears too I think I'm just worrying over nothing. 

Good luck to you both on weight loss.
I'm determined I'm going to get fit and healthy so I can run round after a little one. 

Thanks again
Emma x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

It is more a case of proving that you know what healthy eating is and that you are not going to feed the children a load of junk food.

My BMI was around 35 for my first panel.  The medical advisor on the panel did question it (he was a very skinny doctor) but I told him that although I wasn't good at playing the dieting game I knew the rules very well.

I didn't really lose weight before my second panel.  My SW mentioned it, she said she felt hypocritical as she was a similar size to me, but it didn't come up at panel.

I'm trying to lose weight as I need a lot of energy to deal with my two.  

Good luck

PS Congrats Funnychic on your weight loss.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info cindyp. X


----------

